
Show HN: BugReplay – video, network and console log recording for web apps - edibleEnergy
https://www.bugreplay.com/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=showhn
======
edibleEnergy
A little over a year ago I was frustrated trying to get to the bottom of a
user's report of a problem with the webapp. I was thinking about how if we're
really lucky a user would send us a screencast but usually we get far less in
the report.

That's when the idea for BugReplay was conceived: If we could make it easy for
someone to record network traffic, video and all the supporting information
and send it to us in a packaged format that would save an insane amount of
time.

My two cofounders and I have been (mostly) heads down since then getting to
the point where it's at now. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

If anyone wants to just check out a sample report, here's one I posted to hn
in June recreating an ebay vulnurability:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12002579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12002579)

~~~
mst
I've always had a fair amount of joy from getting users to submit selenium
recordings so I can replay the exact clicks to test - and then turn it into a
selenese test suite case.

This seems to be video only, no way to reproduce the clicks - is the latter on
the roadmap?

(also, some sort of idiotic chat widget popped up at the bottom of your site
resulting in me closing the window with a headache, I'm not at all fond of web
pages making unsolicited high pitch noises at me when I'm on my first coffee)

~~~
edibleEnergy
Yeah actually recording a click path is a great idea. We had not thought about
recording the paths as a separate data stream. It is not video only, it
records network traffic and devtools console messages (network errors, js
errors, debug logs etc.) Sorry about the chat widget, I'll check if it is
mute-able :)

------
missmeng
What are some interesting use cases you're seeing for this other than for QA?
Would love to know how people are using this out the in wild.

~~~
edibleEnergy
It's a great way to demonstrate application vulnerabilities for security
research like the eBay example I pasted below [1].

It's also great for understanding data flows; how a website is working and
what kind of requests it is making.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12461788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12461788)

